
5 Guerilla Tactics for Good Marketing - naish
http://gigaom.com/2008/08/30/fr-crib-sheet-marketing-on-the-cheap-try-a-magic-bus/
======
iamdave
Paradoxically, one of the most aggressively (guerilla) simple marketing
campaigns runs directly contrary to the whole idea of making a blog entry to
try and "inform" people on how to be aggressive when marketing:

Just do it. - Nike

The reason I say all that: more and more companies are trying to be viral,
trying to be guerilla, jumping into social niche markets without really
knowing how to target users, then slapping the word "viral" or "social" in
front of it. Read my words over and over, print them out if you have to:

IT'S NOT VIRAL/GUERRILLA/SOCIAL MARKETING JUST BECAUSE YOU SAY IT IS.

Hosting a non-conformist event, creating a t-shirt, entering contests,
blogging just for the sake of doing them, and then calling it marketing wont
work. These are all organic things, people flock to these events because they
are genuinely interested in your message, not the way you convey it. You
should host a non-conformist event because you truly run against the grain,
you truly love your work to the point where it's non conformist simply because
you love doing it your way.

You should create a T-Shirt for people to wear because your company designer
is really good at what he does and he wants other people to see his work. If
you're going to slap a corporate logo on there, it shouldn't LOOK like a
corporate logo because your designer should have the artistic freedom and
ability to stylize it and make it something people actually want to wear.
Folks shouldn't walk around with your t-shirt and simultaneously look like a
PR rep.

Just do it, but don't do it because you can.

